# Anybody ever have their walking stick stolen I Did



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Yes I had a maple stolen from me when I first started making walking sticks here is the photo


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

miketryban said:


> Yes I had a maple stolen from me when I first started making walking sticks here is the photo


Yes! My first ever cane! It was made on a lathe in shop class when I was 17 (a very long time ago) -- made out of solid walnut, both shaft and topper, it was a T form -- someone apparently liked it too much and took it!


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Man that has got to suck big time...


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

miketryban said:


> Man that has got to suck big time...


Yes! One of these days I'm going to copy it from memory (which means it will probably look nothing like the original)


----------



## miketryban (Aug 15, 2013)

Rad said:


> miketryban said:
> 
> 
> > Man that has got to suck big time...
> ...


Good luck to ya....


----------

